# Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's...



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Cause I am getting one on Saturday







!!!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

What is reflex silver?
I am aware of Lake Silver, Light Silver, Avus, and Aviator.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (HernTT)*

You dont know what reflex silver is, and then you attempt to come off as being pungent? Perhaps, just maybe, reflex silver is a shade of silver, at least one would guess. 
Since I don't know much about Audi paint codes, and the car I am getting is a 2002 SILVER, I assumed it was the same silver as a 2002 GTI (which I use to own), which was reflex silver.
Instead of sarcasm, how about offering positive advice, so I know the proper paint code name....?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

reflex ~= lake silver


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_What is reflex silver?
I am aware of Lake Silver, Light Silver, Avus, and Aviator.

reflex silver is the silver the 337 gti comes in


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

Ignore that tool - and congrats man!
Most of us know reflex as a dub color... and that aviator is actually grey.
I'm moro blue... but my headlights are silver








Enjoy!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

bout time










_Modified by Murderface at 2:11 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_bout time








_Modified by Murderface at 2:11 AM 2-6-2008_

I know, I have been on here for a while, but I think this Saturday will be the big day I take the plung! Can't wait... It is Lake Silver, with the fat fives, on a gray interior. Not too hot about the gray, but I think I will get use to it....hopefully.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

I have a black exterior with grey interior and it's actually grown on me a lot. Most people think it's black until they see it up close anyway - it's pretty dark.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_
I know, I have been on here for a while, but I think this Saturday will be the big day I take the plung! Can't wait... It is Lake Silver, with the fat fives, on a gray interior. Not too hot about the gray, but I think I will get use to it....hopefully.

When you're spending the money, might as well make sure you get something you know you'll be happy with I say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't get buyer's remorse...


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

well since this thread is worthless lets post some pictures of silver roadsters!!!


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_You dont know what reflex silver is, and then you attempt to come off as being pungent? Perhaps, just maybe, reflex silver is a shade of silver, at least one would guess. 


Obviously, George, it is a shade of silver. Since I am only familiar with Audi colors, I wasn't aware of it. 
BTW, acting like a 12 year old won't help you get into the academy. I would know since I graduated in 2005. Doubt you could even get past the lie-detector test. Oh, and too bad you don't speak Arabic instead of Polish. That would have helped.


----------



## ClarkSJ (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (HernTT)*

Reflex silver is a VW color. Lake silver is an Audi color. Both are silver, but Reflex silver is darker and a bit more "blue."


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

here ya go- first day i got my car- in LAKE silver with denim blue interior.
sorry for the big size!


















_Modified by scoTT la rock at 1:00 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (scoTT la rock)*

Nice color combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*

Lake Silver here (IIRC Lake Silver was replaced by Light Silver in '04) -


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Lake Silver here (IIRC Lake Silver was replaced by Light Silver in '04) - 

isn't it a little cold for a convertable up in alaska?








i bet there arent many of those around up there....


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (scoTT la rock)*

You would be surprised how many convertibles there are up here. During the summer we get 20-hours of direct sunlight. Definitely not as practical as California or Florida.... all depends on what you want I guess.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Blue TTop)*

What is the Alaska car scene like? Are there a lot of performance cars up there, or is that pretty uncommon?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

more pic whoring....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Damn sims, you really need to get more pics of your car...I've memorized that license plate by now


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What is the Alaska car scene like? Are there a lot of performance cars up there, or is that pretty uncommon?

The local scene is like everywhere else, but smaller in scale. We have most of the same car-clubs with the most active being the Muscle Cars, Hot Rodders, Porsche's, Ric'rs, Subarus, and the Euro Club. There is a very active PCA and SCCA group for the 6 months of Spring/Summer. The Euro club is 90% Audi & VW (as it should be). A large meet up here would be 20 or more cars. We have 4 big shows each year with 100+ cars.
This picture is a typical AK-Euro meet from last summer -


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

haha i know...i dont have a camera so what ive got is what ive got....


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What is the Alaska car scene like? Are there a lot of performance cars up there, or is that pretty uncommon?

theres actually quite a bit of performance cars up here. 
PCA and SCCA events all summer long, drag strip only 40min out town, car shows every couple months. 
theres alot packed into our short summers....and theres something for everyone. its just like down there, just smaller groups like bluettop said. 
heres a few meet/car show pics. 


















































_Modified by ttuner at 9:07 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (ttuner)*

That ALMS with the Votex is so sic...


----------



## Jettapimp (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*

Mine as of last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Jettapimp)*

(Jettapimp was my old Vortex account in highschool - couldn't tell by the name could you!?)
Mine as of last night another view http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Bmorlok at 7:00 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_That ALMS with the Votex is so sic...

Not an ALMS... wrong red, wrong year! Easiest way to tell is to check the steering wheel... the ALMS's with red exteriors have silver interior matched steering wheels! But that car IS pretty sick! APR Stage 3 too!


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Show me some hot reflex silver Audi TT's... (Polski Ogier)*

silver/black


----------

